# Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI



## MicroRaptor (24. Dezember 2017)

*Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir einen neuen PC zusammen bauen, und habe aber um ehrlich zu sein absolut keine Ahnung von Wasserkühlungen. Ich habe mir als Neuling mal ein paar Informationen aus dem Internet zusammen gesucht und ein kleines Konzept (siehe Anhang) erarbeitet. Das Gehäuse dazu werde ich komplett selbst anfertigen, daher bin ich sehr flexibel wenn etwas verändert werden sollte.

Grobkonzept:
Das Gehäuse wird etwa 80cm hoch und bietet genügend Platz, um oben und unten die Radiatoren zu verbauen.
Den AGB werde ich vermutlich auch selbst anfertigen, und er wird dann etwa einen Liter fassen. Nach unten wird die Ausgangsöffnung sein, und oben die Eingangsöffnung für die Schläuche.
Vorne werden sich drei 140mm-Lüfter, und hinten zwei davon befinden um einen Luftstrom im Rechner sicher zu stellen. Die Radiatoren würde ich so anbringen, dass sie Frischluft von den Seiten ziehen, und die warme Luft jeweils auf der anderen Seite wieder heraus pusten. Räumlich werde ich diese so gut es geht vom Luftstrom im Gehäuse abschotten. Als Flüssigkeit würde ich destilliertes Wasser nehmen, und mit einem Mittel gegen Algen versetzen.
Nun das wichtigste: Mein Kühlkreislauf:
1. Der AGB befindet sich über der Pumpe bei den Laufwerken, die Pumpe dann vor dem obersten 140mm-Frontlüfter (darunter möchte ich die Festplattenkäfige anbringen, darf aber auch vertauscht werden wenn nötig)
2. Von AGB geht es zunächst zur Pumpe, welche dann das Wasser in den ersten Radiator befördert.
3. Vom ersten Radiator fließt das Wasser dann weiter in die GPU.
4. Von der GPU fließt das Wasser in den zweiten Radiator oberhalb des Mainboards
5. Vom zweiten Radiator wird das Wasser in die CPU befördert
6. von der CPU geht es dann wieder in den AGB

Komponenten PC
CPU: AMD Ryzen 1800X
Mainboard: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370-Gaming K7 (ich hoffe ich habe richtig gelesen dass auf dem Board keine Wasserkühlung nötig ist)
RAM: Noch nicht sicher, aber ich hoffe mein Luftstrom reicht für dessen Kühlung aus
GPU: GTX 1080TI (s.u.)
PSU: Noch nicht sicher
Gehäuselüfter: 5x Noctua NF A14 PWM (siehe Konzept, vorne einsaugend, nach hinten ausblasend)

Komponenten Wasserkühlung (ich lese sehr viel gutes von AlphaCool):
AGB: Selbst gebaut, alternativ Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" - Rev.2
CPU: AlphaCool Eisblock XPX CPU
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AORUS (ist bereits mit Wasserkühler ausgestattet)
Pumpe: Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755
Radiatoren: AlphaCool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper Radiator 2x 140mm
Lüfter für Radiatoren: Noctua NF A14 PWM
Und klar natürlich noch Schläuche und Verbinder aber das bekomme ich denke ich hin... Und das typische Verarbeiten (sauber abschneiden, Schlauch nicht mehrmals wieder neu verbinden und Schrauben nur Handfest anziehen) darüber habe ich schon gelesen/werde ich noch lesen, hier ist alles was ich bisher auch gefunden habe recht eindeutig...

Nun die hauptsächliche Frage: Macht meine Auswahl an Wakü-Komponenten und das Konzept an sich wie oben genannt Sinn (Waserkühlung)? Kann das so sauber funktionieren? Ich möchte nicht übertakten, aber einfach eine gute Kühlung und ich will bis auf die 140mm-Lüfter einfach nichts hören. Bitte seit nicht so grob mit mir, wenn ich Mist ausgesucht hab, ich habe wie gesagt keine Ahnung von Wasserkühlung und das ist mein erstes Projekt 

Wie verbinde ich am besten die 140mm-Lüfter? Einfach unter Vollast mit 12V? Die Lüfter sind leise, deren Geräusch stört mich nicht. Ich baue die Wasserkühlung nicht, um den PC lautos zu haben, sondern ich möchte zum Einen Erfahrungen sammeln, und zum anderen halt gut kühlen.


----------



## MaW85 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*

Also den AGB und die Pumpe nie nach einer zu kühlenden Komponente, da es dann zu Temperatur Problemen kommen kann beim AGB und der Pumpe.

1. AGB>Pumpe>CPU>GPU>Radiator>Radiator>AGB
2. AGB>Pumpe>GPU>CPU>Radiator>Radiator>AGB
3. AGB>Pumpe>GPU>Radiator>CPU>Radiator>AGB
4. AGB>Pumpe>CPU>Radiator>GPU>Radiator>AGB

Was sich eben im Aufbau besser macht.
Der oberste Radiator sollte schon mal die meiste Wärme abtransportieren, sonst erwärmst dein Gehäuse.


----------



## MicroRaptor (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*

Ok, da sieht mein Aufbau doch schon ziemlich falsch aus... wie wäre es dann mit einer kleinen Anpassung, dass die Reihenfolge wie folgt ist:
1. AGB
2. Pumpe
3. CPU
4. GPU
5. Unterer Radiator(wie gesagt: Radiatoren werden bestmöglich vom Innenraum getrennt, damit sich das Gehäuse nicht von unten erwärmt)
6. Oberer Radiator
7./1. AGB
Ist die Pumpe stark genug, um vor Allem vom unteren Radiator nach oben zu pumpen? Macht es Sinn, CPU und GPU direkt hintereinander zu schalten? Mit meinem weniger als halbwisen würde ich behaupten, dass die GPU dan ja das schon gewärmte Wasser von der CPU bekommt... Oder geht vielleicht folgende Komi:
1. AGB
2. Pumpe
3. CPU
4. Unterer Radiator
5. GPU
6. Oberer Radiator
7./1. AGB
Passt an sich meine Auswahl an Komponenten? Kann das zusammen funktionieren? Sind die Bauteile alle ausreichend dimensioniert? Die Pumpe macht mir irgendwie Sorgen


----------



## zinki (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*

Sehe ich das richtig, dass du nur zwei 140iger Radis verbauen willst?

Das wird sehr warm bei hohen Drehzahlen selbst ohne OC. 

Also entweder Radi Fläche auf 420iger und 280iger (oder zwei 280iger) oder einfach bei Luft bleiben


----------



## centaine11 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*



MaW85 schrieb:


> Also den AGB und die Pumpe nie nach einer zu kühlenden Komponente, da es dann zu Temperatur Problemen kommen kann beim AGB und der Pumpe.



Erklär mal was es da für Probleme geben soll? Wäre mal was komplett neues.

Die Wassertemperatur ist im gesamten Kreislauf nicht sonderlich unterschiedlich, bei mir gibts zwischen Auslass Pumpe und GPU Eingang grade mal rund1,5Kelvin maximal Unterschied, und mehr nie gehabt.
Habe in der Pumpe und direkt hinter den 2ten Radiator am Gpueingang Temperratursensoren welche mit normalen Thermometer kalibriert wurden, übers Aquaero.
Reihenfolge bei mir Pumpe>2 x280Radi extern aktuell>Durchflussmeter-GPU>CPU> AGB>Pumpe.


----------



## MicroRaptor (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*



zinki schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass du nur zwei 140iger Radis verbauen willst?
> 
> Das wird sehr warm bei hohen Drehzahlen selbst ohne OC.
> 
> Also entweder Radi Fläche auf 420iger und 280iger (oder zwei 280iger) oder einfach bei Luft bleiben



Nein das 2x 140 steht für die Lüfter die jeweils drauf kommen. Ich hatte diese hier gemeint: Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 280mm Radiator | Radiatoren Aktiv | Radiatoren | Shop | Alphacool
Der soll wohl 2x140mm Lüfter haben, demnach schön groß und ich habe auch geschaut dass ich einen "dicken" erwische, nicht die flache bauseise (dachte je mehr Kühlfläche umso besser)


----------



## zinki (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*

Je mehr Kühlfläche hast du zwar mit 60mm dicken aber es ist eher sinnfrei. Bei den Komponenten um es kühl UND leise haben willst, brauchst du eher 420 und 280 und die lieber in 30mm statt 60

Edit: 
Bei 60iger dicke empfiehlt sich eher push+Pull Betrieb, also 4 Lüfter. Du musst ja die Luft durch dickeren Radi durchgepresst bekommen. 

Also Kühlfläche ist zu unterdimensioniert. Wenn du bei einem 280iger bleibst, spar dir das Geld und nehm nen NH15 und einen AC IV/Morpheus für die Grafikkarte. Billiger und einfacher zu Handhaben.


----------



## MicroRaptor (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*



zinki schrieb:


> Je mehr Kühlfläche hast du zwar mit 60mm dicken aber es ist eher sinnfrei. Bei den Komponenten um es kühl UND leise haben willst, brauchst du eher 420 und 280 und die lieber in 30mm statt 60
> 
> Edit:
> Bei 60iger dicke empfiehlt sich eher push+Pull Betrieb, also 4 Lüfter. Du musst ja die Luft durch dickeren Radi durchgepresst bekommen.
> ...



Also zwei 280er sind zu wenig? Wie wäre es mit zwei von diesen?
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm Radiator | Radiatoren Aktiv | Radiatoren | Shop | Alphacool
Und dazu dann jeweils drei dieser Lüfter:
NF-A14 PWM
Ich möchte nach Möglichkeit möglichst identische Komponenten einsetzen, sofern es natürlich nicht mit der Funktion im Widerspruch steht... Deswegen überall die Noctua 140mm Lüfter, sowohl Gehäuse als auch Radiatoren


----------



## zinki (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*

Aso, sry, ich habe das zwei immer noch net ganz gerafft gehabt -.-

Also rein von der Lautstärke würde ich einen 420 in 30mm nehmen (den NexXxoS, den du verlinkt hast) und den anderen NexXxoS in 280 aber statt 60 in 30mm.

Mit zwei 420igern in 30mm hättest du Kühlleistung genug und kannst die Lüfter dann wahrscheinlich bei 500U/Min laufen lassen. 

Da du das Case selbst zusammen baust, könntest du auch einfach iwo Platz für einen MoRa schaffen. 

Im Übrigen bist du hier im falschen Forenbereich (vllt verschiebt es noch ein Mod) und du solltest du noch etwas mehr einlesen.


----------



## MicroRaptor (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*



zinki schrieb:


> Aso, sry, ich habe das zwei immer noch net ganz gerafft gehabt -.-
> 
> Also rein von der Lautstärke würde ich einen 420 in 30mm nehmen (den NexXxoS, den du verlinkt hast) und den anderen NexXxoS in 280 aber statt 60 in 30mm.
> 
> ...



Hoppla, sorry für das mit dem falschen Foren-Bereich

Also, dann wäre mein endgültiges Setup jetzt folgendes:
-Zwei dieser Radiatoren: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm Radiator | Radiatoren Aktiv | Radiatoren | Shop | Alphacool
-Sechs dieser Lüfter: NF-A14 PWM
-Diese Pumpe: Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755 - G1/4 IG inkl. Eisdecke D5 - Acetal V.3 | Alphacool Pumpen | Pumpen | Shop | Alphacool
-AGB würde ich diesen nehmen: Alphacool Repack Dual Bayres 5,25" - Rev.2 | 2x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehalter | Shop | Alphacool oder alternativ den mit halber Höhe
-Verbinder und Schlauch jeweils alles 1/4" (brauche ich jetzt glaub ich nicht auflisten)

Aufbau Kreislauf:
1. AGB OUT -> Pumpe IN
2. Pumpe Out -> GPU IN
3. GPU OUT -> unterer Radiator IN
4. Unterer Radiator OUT -> CPU in
5. CPU OUT -> Oberer Radiator IN
6. Oberer Radiator OUT -> AGB IN

Würde das so passen?


----------



## zinki (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*

Die Pumpe gegen eine 655 ersetzen. Das Forum ist voll mit leuten, die Probleme mit der 755 haben. 

Überlege, wie du alles steuern willst: aquero?


----------



## MicroRaptor (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*



zinki schrieb:


> Die Pumpe gegen eine 655 ersetzen. Das Forum ist voll mit leuten, die Probleme mit der 755 haben.
> 
> Überlege, wie du alles steuern willst: aquero?



Oh mit der Ansteuerung bin ich jetzt überfragt... Brauche ich die überhaupt? Falls ja, wo kann ich darüber am besten nachlesen? Ich habe jetzt mal einige Systeme gesucht, die hatten alle überhaupt keine Ansteuerung... Wenn die Lüfter die ganze Zeit auf Volllast laufen, und auch die Pumpe dann ist das zumindest was die Lautstärke angeht OK für mich, ich habe schon Erfahrungen mit dem Dämmen von Geräuschen an Gehäusen was ich hier natürlich auch anwenden werde.
Pumpe müsste dann diese sein: Alphacool VPP655 - G1/4 IG inkl. Eisdecke D5 - Acetal V.3 | Alphacool Pumpen | Pumpen | Shop | Alphacool
Ganz doofe Frage: IN 1 bis 3 und Out 1 bis 2 ist doch sicher nur dass ich die Öffnungen verwenden kann, die am besten passen und die restlichen werden dann über mitgelieferte Verschlüsse dicht gemacht?


----------



## zinki (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*

Und kannst aufs Top verschiedene passende AGBs schrauben, daher dort auch Anschlüsse. Aber ja, du brauchst lediglich zwei, der Rest mit Verschlussstopfen. 
Laut Artikelbeschreibung keine Verschlussstopfen dabei. 

Zur Ansteuerung:
Im forum "eins tiefer" gibt's TuTs/Guides. Einfach mal lesen. 
Also alles einfach bei Volllastlaufen halte ich für sinnfrei. Wenn man schon Gehäuse selbst baut etc, sollte man sich auch noch mal Gedanken ums Monitoring machen: Tempfühler, Durchfluss, Regelung. 

Nochmal der Tipp: 
Lese dich noch mehr ein und frage ein mod, ob er mal deinen Thread verschiebt. Außerdem is vllt über die Feiertage nicht so viel im Forum los und die eig "Profis" können dir noch mehr dazu sagen 

Edit:
Thema Schlauch: Gibt's hier im forum auch genug zu, was zu empfehlen is, dass man keinen mit Weichmachern nimmt.


----------



## MicroRaptor (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*



zinki schrieb:


> Und kannst aufs Top verschiedene passende AGBs schrauben, daher dort auch Anschlüsse. Aber ja, du brauchst lediglich zwei, der Rest mit Verschlussstopfen.
> Laut Artikelbeschreibung keine Verschlussstopfen dabei.
> 
> Zur Ansteuerung:
> ...



Also so ne Steuerung sagt mir doch ganz gut zu, ich interessiere mich für diese:
Aqua Computer Homepage - aquaero 6 mit brachialer Leistung


----------



## chaotium (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*

Alphacool....
Gaaaaanz heftig am Kopfkratz XD


----------



## MicroRaptor (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Alphacool....
> Gaaaaanz heftig am Kopfkratz XD



ist es nicht so gut? Was wäre was wirklich gutes, was nicht gerade so viel wie ein Kleinwagen kostet?


----------



## zinki (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*

Die Radiatoren von Alphacool sind qualitativ hochwertig. 
Bei CPU Kühler wäre ein Heatkiller IV etwas besser, was Qualität angeht. 

Bei der Pumpe streiten sich die Geister.


----------



## chaotium (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*



zinki schrieb:


> Die Radiatoren von Alphacool sind qualitativ hochwertig.



Dann hattest Du nie andere Radiatoren. Alphacool Radis kommen aus China.
Guck dir die von EKWB, Aquacomputer oder Watercool an.
Das nenn ich qualität.


----------



## zinki (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie oft diese Diskussion ein Forenbereich tiefer ist...

@TE:
Dort sind auch genug Threads zu finden, die in etwa deine Hardware per Wasser kühlen wollen.


----------



## MicroRaptor (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Dann hattest Du nie andere Radiatoren. Alphacool Radis kommen aus China.
> Guck dir die von EKWB, Aquacomputer oder Watercool an.
> Das nenn ich qualität.



Naja, ich hate noch nie irgendeine Wasserkühlung, sonst gäbe es dieses Thema sicher nicht  aber ich schau mir mal die anderen Marken an


----------



## Muxxer (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*

Naja ich würd mehr zu Watercool tendieren und als steuerung und Pumpe 
Ne aquaero 6lt und ne LAING DDC mit einem schweren deckel, hab mal was von nem Metalldeckel gelesen dann wirds leiser also ich hab so ne kombi und man hört nix 
sowas is auch nicht schlecht Aqua Computer Webshop -  aqualis DDC 150 ml, G1/4 34077
und ein durchflussmesser is auch ganz praktisch 
Bei Wakü lieber einmal richtig und einmal mehr bezahlen als, so wie ich damals im wochentakt waküteile tauschen und doppelt bezahlen und aufregen 

mfg 

Wasserkühlung
da gibts auch viel infos


----------



## MicroRaptor (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*

Hallo zusammen, danke auf jeden Fall für eure Hilfe!

Ich habe nochmal genauer nachgeschaut und werde mein Setup wahrscheinlich jetzt so hier machen:
Ausgleichsbehälter + Pumpe: EK-DBAY D5 PWM MX - Acetal (incl. pump)  – EK Webshop
Radiatoren: 2 mal EK-CoolStream CE 420 (Triple)  – EK Webshop
Lüfter: 6 mal NF-A14 PWM
CPU-Kühler: EK-Supremacy MX AMD - Acetal  – EK Webshop
Grafikkarte: 1080TI (anscheinend ist mein Modell was ich wollte nicht mehr lieferbar, aber genug andere)
CPU: Weiterhin der Ryzen 7 1800X
Steuerung: aquaero 6 PRO

Der Kreislauf würde so aussehen:
1. AGB
2. Unterer Radiator
4. GPU
4. CPU
5. oberer Radiator
6. AGB
Diese Reihenfolge habe ich jetzt sehr oft gesehen.

Die Sensoren für die Steuerung würde ich dann hier anbringen:
1. im AGB (oder vor dem ersten Radiator)
2. Nach dem ersten Radiator
3. Nach der GPU
4. Nach der CPU
5. Durchflusssensor vor oder nach dem AGB

Es bleiben jetzt noch folgende Fragen.
1. Natürlich ob das so passt
2. Was muss ich bei den Sensoren beachten? Wie werden die eingebaut? Gibt es dafür spezielle Bauteile um diese in die Leitung zu integrieren?


----------



## zinki (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*

Es fehlt ein GPU Kühler und idR reicht ein Tempfühler. Je nach dem was du nimmst, brauchst du nur g1/4 Fittings


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*

Du gehörts in den Bereich für die Erweiterbare wakue - http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/erweiterbare-wasserkuehlungen/26 - bitte einen Mod um verschiebung.

Die D5 im 5,25 zoll Schacht agb ist nicht gerade Optimal, das bekommt man nicht sauber entkopppelt.
Wenn einen D5 aufsatzt auf zb einem Shoggy - Watercool hat da gute aufsätze zur D5 - Heatkiller tube

Beim Lüfter reichen die Noctua redux NF-P14s mit 1200rpm PWM, liefern sogar bisschen mehr Luft als die A14 bei identer Drehzahl.(Pro stücke sind diese auch noch günstiger, und die Lager sind bis auf kleine Veränderungen quasi ident)

Schlauch Tygon Norpren oder ZMT von EK


----------



## Muxxer (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*

HaJop ne D5 oder ddc in nem LW-Schacht würd ich mir nie wieder an tun, bis das halbwegs entkoppelt war und am schluss wars mir doch zu laut das gebrumme vom Gehäuse 
Hab auch ne Aquaero 6 XT und das teil is super dazu noch den HF-DFM und zwei Temp-Sensoren einmal vor Radiator einmal nach Radiator und gut is 
also sieht doch ganz gut aus


----------



## MicroRaptor (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*



zinki schrieb:


> Es fehlt ein GPU Kühler und idR reicht ein Tempfühler. Je nach dem was du nimmst, brauchst du nur g1/4 Fittings



Die Grafikkarte wird von Werk aus wassergekühlt sein, und auch 1/4" Fittings haben


----------



## MicroRaptor (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*

Kann mir jemand ne konkrete Pumpe empfehlen? Den Behälter müsste ich ja trotzdem nehmen können..
Dann würde ich nämlich endlich bestellen


----------



## Muxxer (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*

Monsoon Series Two DDC Premium Dual 5.25 Reservoir - Blue | 2x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
und die pumpe z.B.
Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T PWM Black Nickel - Special Edition | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
oder stellst dir was besonderes vor 
ansonsten der EK den oben in der Einkaufsliste hastda is die d5-pumpe schon dabei


----------



## MicroRaptor (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*



Muxxer schrieb:


> Monsoon Series Two DDC Premium Dual 5.25 Reservoir - Blue | 2x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> und die pumpe z.B.
> Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T PWM Black Nickel - Special Edition | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> oder stellst dir was besonderes vor
> ansonsten der EK den oben in der Einkaufsliste hastda is die d5-pumpe schon dabei



Mir ging es um die Entkopplung... Das Reservoir hätte ich schon genommen (gibts auch ohne Pumpe), bei der Pumpe selbst dann eine andere die separat verbaut wird, am besten mit dem Aquabus damit ich die besser am Aquaero 6 betreiben kann

Aber ich finde diese Pumpe interessant:
EK-XTOP Revo D5 PWM - (incl. sleeved pump)  – EK Webshop
Auch wenn sie "nur" PWM hat (kann ja der Aquaero auch)

Nach Möglichkeit würde ich beim Hersteller EKWB bleiben (außer Radiatorlüfter und GPU-Kühler)


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*

Am Aquero nur eine D5 PWM betreiben die von Aquacomputer kommen, sonst bleib bei einer D5 die man per Spannung steuert. Andere fabbrikate der D5 mit PWM kann das Aquero nicht steuern per PWM und wenn man diese  dann per Spannung steuern will, kommt es zu Problemen, da die Elektronik für PWM mondifiziert wurde.

Zum Agb meinst du den - EK-DBAY Spin Reservoir (R3.0) ?
Viel Spaß beim Befüllen  - die 5,25  zoll AGBs ohne fill port vorne sind nicht Wartungsfreundlich !


----------



## MicroRaptor (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Am Aquero nur eine D5 PWM betreiben die von Aquacomputer kommen, sonst bleib bei einer D5 die man per Spannung steuert. Andere fabbrikate der D5 mit PWM kann das Aquero nicht steuern per PWM und wenn man diese  dann per Spannung steuern will, kommt es zu Problemen, da die Elektronik für PWM mondifiziert wurde.
> 
> Zum Agb meinst du den - EK-DBAY Spin Reservoir (R3.0) ?
> Viel Spaß beim Befüllen  - die 5,25  zoll AGBs ohne fill port vorne sind nicht Wartungsfreundlich !



Aber die Pumpe die ich oben habe müsste ich doch trotzdem ansteuern können? Vielleicht nicht so schön regeln... An was kann ich fest machen ob die D5 Revo PWM per Spannung gesteuert wird (die, die ich jetzt habe)?

Naja mit dem AGB werde ich meinen Gehäusedeckel entsprechend gestalten dass man da schön ran kommt. Dank dem Eigenbau sind mir hier wenig Grenzen gesetzt. Und für das Ablassen der Flüssigkeit werde ich am untersten Punkt etwas vorbereiten, dass man da gut eine Verbindung lösen kann, und mit einem Auffanggefäß auch ran kommt. Also das ist weniger das Thema 

Mal eine ganz andere Frage: MUSS ich denn unbedingt die Pumpe regeln? Die sorgt doch nur dafür, dass das Wasser fließt... Und mir würde kein Grund einfallen, warum ich deren Geschwindigkeit ändern sollte. Ich meine, nicht wenig Systeme haben ja nichtmal ne Steuerung und haben die Pumpe konstant am laufen. Hier in meinem Fall gehts ja nur um die Lautstärke der Lüfter (wenn die Pumpe wegen fester Einstelung lauter wäre: da ich mich entschieden habe die nicht am AGB zu befestigen ist sie auch entkoppelt - und das Geräusch müsste dann durch Schalldämmungen und 5mm Alublech durch)


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*



MicroRaptor schrieb:


> Aber die Pumpe die ich oben habe müsste ich doch trotzdem ansteuern können? Vielleicht nicht so schön regeln... An was kann ich fest machen ob die D5 Revo PWM per Spannung gesteuert wird (die, die ich jetzt habe)?
> 
> Naja mit dem AGB werde ich meinen Gehäusedeckel entsprechend gestalten dass man da schön ran kommt. Dank dem Eigenbau sind mir hier wenig Grenzen gesetzt. Und für das Ablassen der Flüssigkeit werde ich am untersten Punkt etwas vorbereiten, dass man da gut eine Verbindung lösen kann, und mit einem Auffanggefäß auch ran kommt. Also das ist weniger das Thema
> 
> Mal eine ganz andere Frage: MUSS ich denn unbedingt die Pumpe regeln? Die sorgt doch nur dafür, dass das Wasser fließt... Und mir würde kein Grund einfallen, warum ich deren Geschwindigkeit ändern sollte. Ich meine, nicht wenig Systeme haben ja nichtmal ne Steuerung und haben die Pumpe konstant am laufen. Hier in meinem Fall gehts ja nur um die Lautstärke der Lüfter (wenn die Pumpe wegen fester Einstelung lauter wäre: da ich mich entschieden habe die nicht am AGB zu befestigen ist sie auch entkoppelt - und das Geräusch müsste dann durch Schalldämmungen und 5mm Alublech durch)



Kurzum die D5 pwm von EK hält sich nicht an die intel Spezifikation (Grund warum ein Aquero diese nicht so einfach steuern kann)
Hier kannst du es nachlesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...d5-pwm-motor-geschwindigkeitsregulierung.html


----------



## MicroRaptor (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Kurzum die D5 pwm von EK hält sich nicht an die intel Spezifikation (Grund warum ein Aquero diese nicht so einfach steuern kann)
> Hier kannst du es nachlesen:
> EK-D5 PWM Motor - Geschwindigkeitsregulierung



Ja das habe ich schon gefunden mit den Adaptern. Aber reicht es nicht wenn die Pumpe auf einer Stufe läuft? Ich bin wirklich extrem oft auf die Aussage gestoßen, dass in erster Linie die Radiatoren bzw. deren Lüfteransteuerung ausschlaggebend sind. Und die Wassertemperatur sollte im gesamten System nicht all zu unterschiedlich sein da das Wasser immer sehr schnell fließt... würde für mich bedeuten dass die Pumpe konstant laufen kann


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei einer Wasserkühlung Ryzen 1800X und 1080TI*

Wenn du die D5 nicht steuern willst(Aquero) dann passt es, i.d.r stellt man eine Pumpe X auf die Gewünschte drehzahl ein und dann passt es. Es gibt halt auch ausnahmen, wenn man den Kreislauf neu befüllt, dann kann man die Pumpe mal schneller rennen lassen um die Luft aus dem System zu bekommen.Beim DF alles >30 L/Stunde ist ok, darunter würde ich nicht gehen.


----------

